

Ultra-rich actually are more mean-spirited than the rest of us - dragoon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-06/finance-s-mega-rich-are-meaner-than-rest-of-us-commentary-by-matthew-lynn.html

======
sosuke
I'm not sure the ultra-rich have changed at all. There will be mean and nice
rich people, money doesn't give the mean folks any more right to be mean but
it might justify it in their eyes I guess. There are plenty of demanding and
mean folks in the world. They come in all the shapes, sizes, backgrounds,
colors and financial means that you can imagine

For instance, I demand the service I pay for and sometimes that makes me feel
like I'm being mean but I'm actually just being put in a position where I have
to be more forceful to get the service I've paid for. Think apartment
services, warranties and stuff like that. Some companies don't like to give
the services they promise without a fight when they lose money.

Besides, you don't get to stay rich by handing out all your money. No one
wants to pull an MC Hammer.

~~~
protomyth
Money, like military services, just brings out what is already there.

------
parallax7d
We are all miserable, as we tend to focus on what's wrong in our lives. The
rich simply have a less desperate set issues to deal with. This has a
desensitizing effect on how they relate to the reality of peoples real pain.
The less you relate, and empathize with others, the more of a prick you seem.

So yeah, they would naturally give less to charity, and treat others more
rudely to get what they want. There whole world is focused on experience and
consumption, and not getting those concert tickets is as much of a
psychological blow to them as me not being able to pay my rent.

